# Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 driver problem



## Aatami (Aug 7, 2009)

Basically, when I play some games, the game will crash to the desktop after a few minutes. The colours mess up and an error message will pop up saying something along the lines of "Your nividia drivers have failed, restart your computer to go back to normal". I'll get a screenshot of it next time it happens. 

System specs (Incase needed):

OS: Windows XP 32-bit
Gfx Card: Nvidia GTX 260
RAM: 4GB (3.3GB in use)
Processor: AMD Athlon II Quad Core - 2.6GHz

If you need more info i'll try and help.

Doesn't appear to be an edit button so i'll have to make a new post for this; 

Current driver installed: 
197.13 WHQL


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you can look here http://www.nvidia.co.uk/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-uk however if this is a laptop you may need to try the computer manufacturer


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I am assuming this is a desktop computer.
Make and model of the desktop?

Make and model of the Power Supply Unit
Volts
Amps on the +12V line
Watts

There should be a tag on the PSU with this info.

Bill


----------



## Aatami (Aug 7, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> I am assuming this is a desktop computer.
> Make and model of the desktop?
> 
> ...


What exactly do you mean by make and model of the desktop? This is custom built, so I assume that the motherboard will suffice?

*Motherboard:* ASUSTeK
*Model:* M4A77TD PRO

*PSU:* OCZ Technology
*Model:* OCZ700SXS
*Watt:* 700W
*Volt:* Not quite sure what you want me to list for this.
*Amp:* 18A


----------



## Aatami (Aug 7, 2009)

Here is a screenshot of the error message incase you needed it;


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the link I left in my last post will get you the driver which you can install and see if it helps which is exactly as you now have,Bill may have some other sugestion


----------



## Aatami (Aug 7, 2009)

You want me to reinstall the driver?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Do you only get the crash when playing games?

Can you post the temp and voltage readings from the BIOS?

What is the GPU fan speed set to?

Post the idle and load temps for the GPU. (You can use GPU-Z to monitor this)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No I merely pointed out that the driver version is the same, but if you wished to you could try a reinstall, please try to provide the info for both BCCOMP and maukinu1der as requested there may be info that can help your issue to be gleaned from these


----------



## Aatami (Aug 7, 2009)

This problem only occurs when playing games.

CPU Temp: 35c / 95f
MB Temp: 29c / 84f

Vcore Volt: 1.376
3.3v volt: 3.344
5v volt: 5.120
12v volt: 12.038

GPU Fan Speed: 1400rpm
GPU Idle Temp: 35c / 95f
When gaming, the temperature goes up to a maximum of 40c / 104f


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Okay those readings look fine. 

Completely uninstall the Drivers using Driver Sweeper

http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/

Install the latest Driver from the Nvidia website.


----------



## Aatami (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay, I done that. I'll post back and let you know if it has or hasn't fixed it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree at the moment as to what joeten and makinu1der2 have suggested.

The power supply you have appears more than enough to power this video card.
Although I am not a big fan of OCZ quality

One thing I do not like is the amount of memory in use (from your first post)


> RAM: 4GB (3.3GB in use).


It seems to be to much usage for XP to use, especially seeing your graphics card has dedicated memory.

Does the card crash on any game or just a few in particular?

Bill


----------



## Aatami (Aug 7, 2009)

Just a few. Seems to crash on less demanding games, rather than more demanding. Left 4 Dead 2, Team Fortress 2 and Dawn of War 2 work fine without this problem and older games like Dawn of War 1.

Also, that drvier sweeper method didn't work.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer

check for a bios update


----------



## Aatami (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll get on that in a bit.


----------



## midomoi (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey, that's work?
I have the same problem with you.
Current driver : 197.45
Windows : XP, 7
If you already have the solution, please share with me.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi midomi please start a thread of your own this is Aatami's, and is specific to his issue,your may not be exactly the same, and you will recieve advice pertaining to yours in your own thread


----------

